# FC 2010!! Need a room x:



## Chizi (Oct 25, 2009)

I need a place to stay for FC '10, I'll pay my share of the room in paypal or cash in person when we meet up, or in commission pics/badge 

I'm 20/Male, clean, don't do drugs and don't smoke, generally quite and non-trouble causing I assure you c:


----------



## Elessara (Oct 26, 2009)

A non-trouble causing furry? o_0

Implausible.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a room too.  If no one has a spot open, I might just make my own reservation


----------



## Super_sexy_fox (Nov 7, 2009)

Chizi said:


> I need a place to stay for FC '10, I'll pay my share of the room in paypal or cash in person when we meet up, or in commission pics/badge
> 
> I'm 20/Male, clean, don't do drugs and don't smoke, generally quite and non-trouble causing I assure you c:


If I can pull the money Ill take you up on that.


----------

